# Torna Chi Vuol Essere Milionario con Gerry Scotti



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2018)

Il conduttore *Gerry Scotti*, a Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni, ha annunciato a sorpresa che ci sarà il *ritorno *di "*Chi Vuol Essere Milionario?*", per quattro prime serate speciali, su Canale 5. La data di messa in onda non si sà, ma a detta del presentatore dello storico quiz, avverrà "_*entro la fine dell'anno*_". Una notizia veramente clamorosa ed inaspettata, in quanto non si è mai parlato di un ritorno di tale programma negli ultimi mesi così come non è stato annunciato nella presentazione dei palinsesti Mediaset avvenuta quest'estate, anche se Gerry Scotti non ha mai nascosto il desiderio di tornare a condurlo. Inoltre, il format è stato ripreso negli ultimi tempi anche all'estero, come è successo recentemente in Inghilterra con alcune novità.

Chi Vuol Essere Milionario (che nelle prime edizioni si chiamava "Chi Vuol Essere Miliardario" perchè c'era ancora la vecchia Lira) è andato in onda su Canale 5, nella fascia preserale e a volte anche in prima serata, dal 2000 al 2011 anno in cui si decise la chiusura per gli ascolti in calo. Il gioco, il cui format è stato importato dall'Inghilterra, prevede la vincita massima di un milione di euro in assegno ed il concorrente ad ogni domanda indovinata può decidere di fermarsi ed accontentarsi della cifra vinta o ad andare avanti. Inoltre, chi partecipava poteva usufruire di tre aiuti utilizzabili una volta ciascuno, ossia il 50-50 (due risposte sbagliate eliminate), la telefonata da casa e l'aiuto del pubblico e nelle ultime edizioni se ne è aggiunto, per un breve periodo, un quarto, lo "switch", che prevedeva il cambio della domanda. Sono stati solo tre i concorrenti che, nell'edizione italiana nel gioco, sono riusciti a conquistare il montepremi massimo.

*Edit:
Le quattro puntate saranno registrate in Polonia.
Ecco la foto dello studio:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Il gioco presenterà delle novità per quanto riguarda gli aiuti che saranno quattro e non tre: restano il 50 e 50 e l'aiuto del pubblico, mentre la telefonata da casa è stata sostituita dalla presenza in studio di un amico esperto del concorrente ed il quarto aiuto è il "Chiedilo a Gerry", dove il conduttore può dare un suo suggerimento.

Chi Vuol Essere Milionario ritornerà in tv da venerdì 7 dicembre 2018, in prima serata, su Canale 5, per quattro puntate.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il conduttore *Gerry Scotti*, a Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni, ha annunciato a sorpresa che ci sarà il *ritorno *di "*Chi Vuol Essere Milionario?*", per quattro prime serate speciali, su Canale 5. La data di messa in onda non si sà, ma a detta del presentatore dello storico quiz, avverrà "_*entro la fine dell'anno*_". Una notizia veramente clamorosa ed inaspettata, in quanto non si è mai parlato di un ritorno di tale programma negli ultimi mesi così come non è stato annunciato nella presentazione dei palinsesti Mediaset avvenuta quest'estate, anche se Gerry Scotti non ha mai nascosto il desiderio di tornare a condurlo. Inoltre, il format è stato ripreso negli ultimi tempi anche all'estero, come è successo recentemente in Inghilterra con alcune novità.
> 
> Chi Vuol Essere Milionario (che nelle prime edizioni si chiamava "Chi Vuol Essere Miliardario" perchè c'era ancora la vecchia Lira) è andato in onda su Canale 5, nella fascia preserale e a volte anche in prima serata, dal 2000 al 2011 anno in cui si decise la chiusura per gli ascolti in calo. Il gioco, il cui format è stato importato dall'Inghilterra, prevede la vincita massima di un milione di euro in assegno ed il concorrente ad ogni domanda indovinata può decidere di fermarsi ed accontentarsi della cifra vinta o ad andare avanti. Inoltre, chi partecipava poteva usufruire di tre aiuti utilizzabili una volta ciascuno, ossia il 50-50 (due risposte sbagliate eliminate), la telefonata da casa e l'aiuto del pubblico e nelle ultime edizioni se ne è aggiunto un quarto, lo "switch", che prevedeva il cambio della domanda. Sono stati solo tre i concorrenti che, nell'edizione italiana nel gioco, sono riusciti a conquistare il montepremi massimo.


.


----------



## smallball (5 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il conduttore *Gerry Scotti*, a Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni, ha annunciato a sorpresa che ci sarà il *ritorno *di "*Chi Vuol Essere Milionario?*", per quattro prime serate speciali, su Canale 5. La data di messa in onda non si sà, ma a detta del presentatore dello storico quiz, avverrà "_*entro la fine dell'anno*_". Una notizia veramente clamorosa ed inaspettata, in quanto non si è mai parlato di un ritorno di tale programma negli ultimi mesi così come non è stato annunciato nella presentazione dei palinsesti Mediaset avvenuta quest'estate, anche se Gerry Scotti non ha mai nascosto il desiderio di tornare a condurlo. Inoltre, il format è stato ripreso negli ultimi tempi anche all'estero, come è successo recentemente in Inghilterra con alcune novità.
> 
> Chi Vuol Essere Milionario (che nelle prime edizioni si chiamava "Chi Vuol Essere Miliardario" perchè c'era ancora la vecchia Lira) è andato in onda su Canale 5, inizialmente in prima serata e successivamente, visto il grande successo, nel preserale, dal 2000 al 2011 anno in cui si decise la chiusura per gli ascolti in calo. Il gioco, il cui format è stato importato dall'Inghilterra, prevede la vincita massima di un milione di euro in assegno ed il concorrente ad ogni domanda indovinata può decidere di fermarsi ed accontentarsi della cifra vinta o ad andare avanti. Inoltre, chi partecipava poteva usufruire di tre aiuti utilizzabili una volta ciascuno, ossia il 50-50 (due risposte sbagliate eliminate), la telefonata da casa e l'aiuto del pubblico e nelle ultime edizioni se ne è aggiunto un quarto, lo "switch", che prevedeva il cambio della domanda. Sono stati solo tre i concorrenti che, nell'edizione italiana nel gioco, sono riusciti a conquistare il montepremi massimo.



format che a me piaceva moltissimo


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> format che a me piaceva moltissimo


Uno dei quiz migliori della tv, sicuramente il migliore del ventennio a livello "emozionale". Lo vedrò sicuramente, speriamo che non venga snaturato troppo.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2018)

Le quattro nuove puntate dovrebbero registrarsi in Inghilterra, nello studio dove si registra quello britannico che è tornato in onda qualche mese fa.

Ecco la visuale a 360° (bellissimo lo studio):


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Novembre 2018)

Uno dei pochissimi programmi che seguivo, gli altri quiz show sono inguardabili per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2018)

*Come svelato dalla rivista Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni, il gioco presenterà delle novità per quanto riguarda gli aiuti che saranno quattro e non tre: restano il 50 e 50 e l'aiuto del pubblico, mentre la telefonata da casa è stata sostituita dalla presenza in studio di un amico esperto del concorrente ed il quarto aiuto è il "Chiedilo a Gerry", dove il conduttore può dare un suo suggerimento.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2018)

*Registrazioni in corso in Polonia (e non in Inghilterra come si vociferava). 
Ecco lo studio:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)










*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come svelato dalla rivista Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni, il gioco presenterà delle novità per quanto riguarda gli aiuti che saranno quattro e non tre: restano il 50 e 50 e l'aiuto del pubblico, mentre la telefonata da casa è stata sostituita dalla presenza in studio di un amico esperto del concorrente ed il quarto aiuto è il "Chiedilo a Gerry", dove il conduttore può dare un suo suggerimento.*



Ecco, già queste due modifiche mi sembrano fuori luogo. La prima perchè poi fanno i soliti siparietti stucchevoli tipo the Wall, la seconda rischia di far venire il sospetto che il conduttore aiuti chi vuole.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ecco, già queste due modifiche mi sembrano fuori luogo.


Sono d'accordo sulla telefonata a casa, che in Inghilterra poi è rimasta, con la differenza che c'è un inviato mandato dal programma alla casa del familiare o l'amico per controllare che non abbia internet pronto per suggerire. Il suggerimento al conduttore è un aggiunta messa nell'edizione inglese ed ha funzionato molto regalando momenti esilaranti col conduttore che a delle domande non sapeva proprio da dove partire. C'è da dire una cosa, se nel gioco sono stati fatti dei cambiamenti, è perchè lo vogliono far tornare fisso, ascolti permettendo. Il ritorno in Inghilterra è andato bene, infatti è pronta una nuova stagione dopo delle puntate speciali, ma con un nuovo conduttore che ha già condotto queste ultime, mentre nell'edizione italiana è rimasto lo zio Gerry.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Novembre 2018)

Buon programma, ma preferisco L'Eredità


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ecco, già queste due modifiche mi sembrano fuori luogo. La prima perchè poi fanno i soliti siparietti stucchevoli tipo the Wall, la seconda rischia di far venire il sospetto che il conduttore aiuti chi vuole.



Concordo, la telefonata a casa era molto imprevedibile,mentre in studio basta portarsi un
amico genio tuttologo e il gioco e bello che fatto..


----------



## fabri47 (23 Novembre 2018)

*Parte ufficialmente venerdì 7 dicembre.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2018)

Ecco il promo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Novembre 2018)

Avete letto che mediaset ha delocalizzato in POLONIA la produzione di chi vuol essere milionario? 

Per risparmiare 4 spicci hanno usato uno studio già pronto a Varsavia, Scotti e tecnici vari hanno fatto la trasferta per registrare le puntate. 

Che livelli abbiamo raggiunto ormai? Si delocalizza veramente di tutto


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto che mediaset ha delocalizzato in POLONIA la produzione di chi vuol essere milionario?
> 
> Per risparmiare 4 spicci hanno usato uno studio già pronto a Varsavia, Scotti e tecnici vari hanno fatto la trasferta per registrare le puntate.
> 
> Che livelli abbiamo raggiunto ormai? Si delocalizza veramente di tutto


Si, l'ho scritto all'inizio del topic. E' un'usanza che fanno con ogni quiz di canale 5 che deve debuttare (in questo caso il Milionario è come un debutto visto che sono quasi 10 anni che non va più in tv). Anche con Caduta Libera hanno registrato in spagna, così come un altro quiz di Gerry che lo fecero in Germania e poi una volta visto che andava bene hanno fatto gli studi a Milano e così faranno col Milionario. Che poi Mediaset stia con le pezze al didietro, è una cosa risaputa  .


----------



## fabri47 (7 Dicembre 2018)

E' in onda!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' in onda!



Vedo... in pratica c'è l'aiuto di Gerry in TUTTE le domande... gliele ha suggerite tutte ahahaha


----------



## Anguus (7 Dicembre 2018)

Domande ridicole sinora, o ero troppo scemo a 10 anni ahaha


----------



## fabri47 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Ho visto l'ultima parte della ragazza che ha vinto 70.000 euro e poi il concorrente ingegnere ambientale. Insomma, a me onestamente sembra un quiz superato, non si può stare ore a rispondere alle domande, in particolare quelle più semplici, poi le nuove musiche sono brutte e non creano tensione e Gerry suggerisce troppe volte. Se proprio devono far tornare un gioco vecchio, scegliessero Passaparola che ancora oggi potrebbe dire la sua secondo me.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Dicembre 2018)

Bellissimo, programma filato via tutto d'un fiato  domande molto semplici rispetto a 10 anni fa, un buon 75% le sapevo


----------



## fabri47 (8 Dicembre 2018)

*Buon esordio con 3.984.000 spettatori pari al 19.4% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Buon esordio con 3.984.000 spettatori pari al 19.4% di share.*


Sono contento per Gerry che, rispetto al tanto marciume presente in mediaset, rimane sicuramente il miglior conduttore lì dentro.


----------

